# Lfts 11/1



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Its a good feeling isn't it Lund? Vacation has started for me as well. In my climber in Mecosta Co. Hunting a staging area between bedding and a standing cornfield. Wind has died down and the rain about quit. Good luck guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Got in my stand at 3:30 and by 4:10 had a nice 6 pt come out but didn't offer a shot. Good start to the evening! Good luck everyone!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Man it seems like a good night. Now if I can just see something besides that pesky 7 point.
Good luck to everyone on stand.:thumbup:

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Other than the rain dripping trees, it us very calm and quiet in tge Mancelona woods.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## John Ingersoll (Apr 16, 2010)

In position Emmet county no rain and light wind should be a good night


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Playing the wind tonight like a game of black Jack!! We'll see but I'd bet my cut off spot is long or short by ;0!!!

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

50!! Is what I tried say

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app

To say


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

In the stand for the first sit of the year. Nov. 1st, cold front moving in...here we go!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

2.5yr old 8pt just passed through at 50 yards.


----------



## Fishous (Aug 24, 2005)

Still a little breezy in Mason county, but seems to be going down. I've only seen two bobcats, one was probably the momma.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Been in a ground blind for about an hour. 25 yards away from an active scrape. Wind is in my favor. Hoping for the best!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tightline24 (May 4, 2009)

All settled in here in Midland County. Looks to be a nice night, wind has significantly died down. Good luck and shoot straight!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RangerCrew (Oct 1, 2010)

Just sat down, jumped 2 on way to stand. Wind isn't to bad in Washtenaw 

Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

I just center punched a big 8 and looks like I hit him liver area. He is laying 60 yards from me but unable to hit him again and don't want to risk spooking him. How long typically does it take for a liver / front of stomach to expire. I feel horrible I can't shoot him again but don't want to spook him. My emotions are running wild. It's my biggest buck to date


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

My guess....minimum of 4 hrs! But even better if you could sneak out and go back in the morning!

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jpocock (Jun 7, 2011)

I did the same thing last year. It took 15 mins. I watched him just lay his head down and that was it. Good luck!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ready to rock in Saginaw county...found a bunch of brand new rubs and scrapes, including the mock that's 13 yards in front of me...hoping tonight is the night but my best 3 days historically are the 2-4...good luck tonight, fellas!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

protectionisamust said:


> I just center punched a big 8 and looks like I hit him liver area. He is laying 60 yards from me but unable to hit him again and don't want to risk spooking him. How long typically does it take for a liver / front of stomach to expire. I feel horrible I can't shoot him again but don't want to spook him. My emotions are running wild. It's my biggest buck to date


Congrats. Don't push him. I shot a doe last year and only got liver and it took her a good 45 min to expire. I would just watch him and when his head goes down he is most likely done. If he gets up where you can shoot again do it. 

Good luck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

I would climb out skillfully and work slowly to a shooting spot and take a head shot!!! Or in reality wait til morning

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonslayer24 (Aug 16, 2011)

Rut is on in Antrim county! 3 different daytime pics of does getting chased off bait by bucks. Wind died down and it just feels perfect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

protectionisamust said:


> I just center punched a big 8 and looks like I hit him liver area. He is laying 60 yards from me but unable to hit him again and don't want to risk spooking him. How long typically does it take for a liver / front of stomach to expire. I feel horrible I can't shoot him again but don't want to spook him. My emotions are running wild. It's my biggest buck to date


expiration times can really vary with this shot. i've had it take as little as 15minutes and up to several hours. keep an eye on his tail. if he's still not done i would quietly get down just before dark and put another arrow in him, at that point he shouldn't have enough in him to get up and run anykind of distance. congrats!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

protectionisamust said:


> I just center punched a big 8 and looks like I hit him liver area. He is laying 60 yards from me but unable to hit him again and don't want to risk spooking him. How long typically does it take for a liver / front of stomach to expire. I feel horrible I can't shoot him again but don't want to spook him. My emotions are running wild. It's my biggest buck to date


Stay quiet and watch him until dark. If he's still alive sneak out and give him all night if you can. Send pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Just passed on a monster black squirrel!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

If you think he's dead and quietly approach him put another arrow in him then too. Congrats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful night in Isabella county


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

I shot him 1 hour ago 20 min with a thunderhead. He is laying 60 yards from point of impact. Going to keep an eye on him till dark then slip out.


----------



## tenpointbow (Sep 22, 2012)

Shot a doe two nights ago in this woods. The rain washed it clean and waiting for Mr. big to show up. Good luck everybody


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Good call, is his head down?

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

protectionisamust said:


> I shot him 1 hour ago 20 min with a thunderhead. He is laying 60 yards from point of impact. Going to keep an eye on him till dark then slip out.


Good call. Going back in tomorrow?

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Raining in nw Cass county.


----------



## souliog (Jan 10, 2009)

protectionisamust said:


> I just center punched a big 8 and looks like I hit him liver area. He is laying 60 yards from me but unable to hit him again and don't want to risk spooking him. How long typically does it take for a liver / front of stomach to expire. I feel horrible I can't shoot him again but don't want to spook him. My emotions are running wild. It's my biggest buck to date


 
I had the same experience as JPOCOCK....15 minutes and he should bleed out if you tagged the liver.


----------



## RangerCrew (Oct 1, 2010)

Just had 2 big bucks run through at 70yds, looked to be a 12 being chased by a 10

Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Good decision protection nothing wrong with waiting till the morning.. congrats by the way and keep us posted...

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

3does so far walked the edge of a clear cut about 75-100 yards away. I don't remember it being there last week


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Good buck just went by about 70 yds out. Too thick to tell what he was for sure. Not a monster but not a yearling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN (Dec 26, 2007)

I had the same thing happen to me a Lill six pt with a broken leg. Shot him rand 50 yards then laid down. Waited bout an hour and went up to him. Got about 20 yards away with arrow knocked he stood up snorted and took off like nothing happened. This was a morning hunt. Went in had a cup of coffee or 10 went back out 3 hrs later and he was dead about 150 yards from where he first got up. Good luck!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

He just got up, walked 6 yards and fell down. Lost sight of him in the tall grass. This is the part of hunting ya hate. Practice for hours and pull the shot at the last min. Sorry guys. Thanks for the advise and reassurance helping me through this one. In Huron county. For a better look at the shot. If you measure Between the front leg and back leg, looks like I am 3-4 " forward from center


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Broadside shot.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

You're doing right man. Honest advice wait until tomo morning. Of he got up once it'll take done time for sure. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Calm now in Oakland county. Light and variable.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

J D said:


> Everybody chill the f*** out anti you got this


you can chill F out kissing my butt!!


He posted, everyone wants info.....everyone is glad for him and sad at same time (no one wants to loose a deer)

Your post just B.S. You chill or get off!! :rant:


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Backed out and went out to dinner with the family to give him some more time. It's been 4.5 hours since I shot him so not in a hurry. Don't want to risk pushing him. He laid down in the tall grass and never stood up in the last hour and 10 min of day light. I did have a 6pt right at dark go to where he was laying in the tall grass and started thrashing trees and the buck i shot never stood up and the 6 walked away grunting. I'm going to quietly sneak out around 10pm and see if I can shine the area. Any movement, out till morning. Ill update everyone as quickly as I can!!


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Good luck Protection!! You'll get your deer, cant wait for morning pics. Whiffed on a 2.5yr old 8pt tonight, plugged a tree trunk instead.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Looking forward to pics Protection.

I killed a tree two years ago in Ohio, it happens.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

14 deer total in an all-day sit in Macomb County. A six point right before legal shooting hours and sporadically does, fawns and little 4 points throughout the day. Totally missed trying to even get a shot off on a very large, black coyote that came flying in through the brush at a 4 pt. Absolutely no chasing seen here...and no response to grunts or rattling.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

protectionisamust said:


> Backed out and went out to dinner with the family to give him some more time. It's been 4.5 hours since I shot him so not in a hurry. Don't want to risk pushing him. He laid down in the tall grass and never stood up in the last hour and 10 min of day light. I did have a 6pt right at dark go to where he was laying in the tall grass and started thrashing trees and the buck i shot never stood up and the 6 walked away grunting. I'm going to quietly sneak out around 10pm and see if I can shine the area. Any movement, out till morning. Ill update everyone as quickly as I can!!


If you seen him fall back over after standing up, he should be dead. Especially if that was 3+ hours ago. After seeing him like that, I would not risk letting him sit overnight for the coyotes to get. Now, on the other hand, if you didn't see him bed down and fall over after trying to get up, I would wait till daylight. Go get him!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> you can chill F out kissing my butt!!
> 
> 
> He posted, everyone wants info.....everyone is glad for him and sad at same time (no one wants to loose a deer)
> ...


Dude I'm not trying to make him feel bad in the least all I ment was there is a dead 8 pt in his future didnt mean to offend
Sorry J D


----------



## RangerCrew (Oct 1, 2010)

Bounty Hunter, It was a guess/ rough estimate


----------



## RangerCrew (Oct 1, 2010)

I should say that I know for a fact they were both bigger than an 8, they ran out into a bean field after busting through the woods


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

dmrbigeshott said:


> If you seen him fall back over after standing up, he should be dead. Especially if that was 3+ hours ago. After seeing him like that, I would not risk letting him sit overnight for the coyotes to get. Now, on the other hand, if you didn't see him bed down and fall over after trying to get up, I would wait till daylight. Go get him!


Imo I would let it sit unless you know there's a good chance of yotes. If theres a lot of them around I wouldve tried at 10 or so.

My guess is one lung and gut dead deer just took a little time to bleed out


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Just got back in. Circled to the west and came back at the area slowly and got to where he should have been then nothing. Circled the tall grass where he was laying and didn't find him. It's was dark, raining and very tall grass and downfalls so I might of missed him. Decided to head back in, dry off and wait for first light. Looked for my arrow and couldn't even find that in the tall grass.

Shot at 4:10 and went out at 10:30 and by the time I got to the spot was 11ish and didn't see him. Thought for sure I would find him there especially when I didn't see him get up after the 6pt thrashed around by him.

If I don't find him in the 1st hour, I'm calling a dog. 

I feel sick listening to the rain outside. 

Ill keep ya'll updated. It's going to be a long few hours waiting for light


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

That sucks best luck tomorrow. ..
Probably walked right by him. Tough to check high grass in the dark


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Protectionisamust, where ya hunting at? If you're close I'd be willing to come give you a hand doing some tracking in the AM.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Chevyguy28 said:


> Protectionisamust, where ya hunting at? If you're close I'd be willing to come give you a hand doing some tracking in the AM.


I'm 1.45 hours north of Clinton twp. I'm on the sanilac / Huron county line.

I'm thinking I missed the liver and hit paunch but not sure now. 2nd guessing everything. i was down in a creek bottom and he laid up in some really tall grass on a island by the creek 60 yards from my stand.. i had a great view of the area up until dark and i never saw him get up. it was very dark down in the bottom so assume in the 3 hours it took me to get back, he must have walked off but in the 3 hours watching him after the shot, his total travel distance was 15 yards. Ill be back at first light. Alarm is set for 7. The highs and lows of hunting

Louis


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

protectionisamust said:


> I'm 1.45 hours north of Clinton twp. I'm on the sanilac / Huron county line.
> 
> I'm thinking I missed the liver and hit paunch but not sure now. 2nd guessing everything. i was down in a creek bottom and he laid up in some really tall grass on a island by the creek 60 yards from my stand.. i had a great view of the area up until dark and i never saw him get up. it was very dark down in the bottom so assume in the 3 hours it took me to get back, he must have walked off but in the 3 hours watching him after the shot, his total travel distance was 15 yards. Ill be back at first light. Alarm is set for 7. The highs and lows of hunting
> 
> Louis


Well unfortunately that's a little further then I want to travel. It sounds like he is not going to be much further then where you last looked. Good luck in the morn and keep us posted!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Ah ha! Another thread that strings everyone along through the weekend and pez gallo comes to the rescue; like last year! This must be a qdm special Halloween trick or treat thread again. Bio or the other elite cronies will drive to the property and find this one I hope!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Protection check your pm's

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

protectionisamust said:


> I'm 1.45 hours north of Clinton twp. I'm on the sanilac / Huron county line.
> 
> I'm thinking I missed the liver and hit paunch but not sure now. 2nd guessing everything. i was down in a creek bottom and he laid up in some really tall grass on a island by the creek 60 yards from my stand.. i had a great view of the area up until dark and i never saw him get up. it was very dark down in the bottom so assume in the 3 hours it took me to get back, he must have walked off but in the 3 hours watching him after the shot, his total travel distance was 15 yards. Ill be back at first light. Alarm is set for 7. The highs and lows of hunting
> 
> Louis


I believe you have done everything correctly so far. I commend you for having the patience to wait it out not being certain of the shot. Good luck this morning. I hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

protectionisamust said:


> I'm 1.45 hours north of Clinton twp. I'm on the sanilac / Huron county line.
> 
> I'm thinking I missed the liver and hit paunch but not sure now. 2nd guessing everything. i was down in a creek bottom and he laid up in some really tall grass on a island by the creek 60 yards from my stand.. i had a great view of the area up until dark and i never saw him get up. it was very dark down in the bottom so assume in the 3 hours it took me to get back, he must have walked off but in the 3 hours watching him after the shot, his total travel distance was 15 yards. Ill be back at first light. Alarm is set for 7. The highs and lows of hunting
> 
> Louis


Wow, I'm surprised you didn't find him. But it is pretty tough to see in tall grass in the dark. I would bet you'll find him within 40 yards of where you seen him fall. Good luck!


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree. He should be very close. You probably walked right by him. Tall grass and darkness...you would have had to almost trip over him to see him! Good luck this morning protection. You'll get him!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

